# Nice 1961 amp



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Alan Small said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


That's very cool and uses standard tubes.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Bought one of these in ~'05 for $400. Neat amp, and I probably should have held onto it for a bit longer LOL.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Very nice. Wonder if it actually sounds anything like a tweed Tremolux.


----------

